#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  >  [付費] 本龍的照片(付費是怕有人恍惚走進來被嚇到)

## 神谷翼

看到我照片的
通常有3種反應
1.這是男的嗎?我看起來比較像女的(認錯性別不是你的錯)
2.好帥喔~
3.眼睛的眼神...怎麼看起來有點黑殺(被嚇到)

請做好心理準備再看

----------


## 快樂狼人

建議不要戴眼鏡比較陽光喔^^

----------


## CANCAT

=                      =

說實在...

我也看不出來你有裝可愛的本質耶ˊˇˋa

而且~ 裝可愛要什麼本質啊ˊ口ˋ?

----------


## 銀月貓

說實在的

你的樣子並不像你在別人文章的回應裡面描述的那麼秀氣女性化 :Smile: 


大概中下程度吧

----------


## 銀月

感覺跟你說的完全對不上

1~3點沒一個是正確的

大概是那些人不想讓你太難過吧

看完想開點吧~

人人不是完美的

----------


## CANCAT

啊~

我長相沒你說的那麼好~ 可是我對我的畫作可是很有信心的唷~

讓你看看我的看完你照片的觀後感言+圖吧~

----------


## 歐卡斯‧SE

我不用文字來回答你， 我用圖來回答你-3-+

----------


## 幼熊

樣子都可以的說(滅
旦是沒有上面的3種反應(爆

----------


## windta

這告訴我們一個事實，你丟給別人的球，也是會被別人扔回來的。


這兩張照片的主角是同一個嗎＝ 3＝"
感覺第二張是沒睡飽的起床氣這樣。

我不會認錯這樣XD，因為日本有那種超級像是女孩子的男生，
你的標準太低了（囧）

這麼有殺氣，不適合可愛路線的，閣下還是走正經路線吧。


個人的反應就上述。

----------


## 神谷翼

恩~很好  大家都很誠實
其實在那兩張照片
根本看不出那3點
那3點只是我在不同時間不同地點所得到的不同評價
並非是看了這2張照片別人給的評價

我之前拿這個去別的地方測試過
還真的有人硬從這3項中選出一項-.-''
尤其選第二的
做人太假囉~
比我帥的人還有好幾脫拉庫
還真的給我拍馬屁=.=''
而第一項呢~
其實通常都是老年人眼睛不好會認錯
而且那照片我的外表又沒有被惡搞過
(我放這照片還認錯那眼睛就是真的脫窗囉)
而第三項
就是我爆發裡個性的時候啦~

其實這2張照片是我從我電腦裡照片堆裡找了將近5分鐘才找到的
因為本龍不太喜歡被拍
所以相機裡面100張中
一半以上是風景
其他幾乎是別人
我的照片
應該只有1.2張

另外
我可沒說我裝可愛囉~
我不太笑
除了在比較好的朋友的面前或看電視的時候才會笑
不然一般看到我
臉就是板著
然後眼睛瞪著你
而照相
就是瞪著鏡頭
第一張那張是畢旅的時候拍的
所以難得有笑
不過要從100張挑出有我的照片
又要有笑容的...
0.01%的機率

此外
那些照片都是去年以前的照片了~
我最近根本就沒有照相
所以現在又和那些照片的型有段距離
如果要看到最近的
應該要等到5/27後吧~

----------


## 小步

> 這兩張照片的主角是同一個嗎＝ 3＝"
> 感覺第二張是沒睡飽的起床氣這樣。
> 
> 我不會認錯這樣XD，因為日本有那種超級像是女孩子的男生，
> 
> 那才是真正的像女生的男孩 (噴血>///<)
> 
> 你的標準太低了（囧）


這兩張 好像不一樣的人唷 (炸)

にほじ的搖滾樂團都是視覺係超級美少男，

↓小龜 ( 他不是搖滾樂團的...他是野豬大改造的 修二)



可以說 等級差太多了 (拍肩搖頭 做個男生就好摟")

我一看到照片就知道你是男的...

眉毛也看的出來，鼻樑等等 "

3種反應 完全無效 !! (我不是烘陪王的小黑 ")

建議:試著讓自己的頭髮做點變化吧 ~!!

----------


## 鎧伊‧薩

一付費....↓


看到照片..↓


最終感言...↓(被埋


很好看喔 NICE~(被毆

----------


## Katsuya XII

> 1.這是男的嗎?我看起來比較像女的(認錯性別不是你的錯)
> 2.好帥喔~
> 3.眼睛的眼神...怎麼看起來有點黑殺(被嚇到)


我只能跟你說
以上這三點我都沒有(被打XD

頭髮還好，清爽的說‧v‧
這樣才不會讓人性別混淆
至於眼神嘛...你一定是近視太深了
所以才那麼瞇(跟我一樣@.@...)

----------


## 神谷翼

這兩張把他當作不同人也沒關係
因為我現在又和那兩張照片
又差了一段距離...=.=''

----------


## CANCAT

> 我可沒說我裝可愛囉~


那個...

我記得我不是問你這個吧=口="

而且我當然知道你沒在裝呀~

因為你也裝不起來嘛!

所以下次請針對別人的問題慎重發言好嗎?

這樣對未來比較有幫助唷~

話說回來...

看到這篇文章我有點羨慕說...

怎說呢?

因為有那麼多人來討論這篇文章~

說不定以後會變成永久的置頂文章呢~ 你說是不是呀?  (燦)

----------


## 神谷翼

> 那個...
> 
> 我記得我不是問你這個吧=口="
> 
> 而且我當然知道你沒在裝呀~
> 
> 因為你也裝不起來嘛!
> 
> 所以下次請針對別人的問題慎重發言好嗎?
> ...


我可不希望這樣的照片變頂置的
那些可是一年前的照片勒~
而且
我白化了的字
就是你擁有權利是否要看
如果傷到了
那我到個歉...
不過
你把我白化的字引用出來+說出來
這樣不就失去了我把字白化的意義了~
所以以後別亂引用白化了的字呦~

----------


## 銀月

> 我可不希望這樣的照片變頂置的
> 那些可是一年前的照片勒~
> 而且
> 我白化了的字
> 就是你擁有權利是否要看
> 如果傷到了
> 那我到個歉...
> 不過
> 你把我白化的字引用出來+說出來
> ...


如果這是一年前的照片請先說清楚好嗎?

至少把照片的時間說出來

不然時間差太多

自然有人會認不出來

還有糧食確實沒有說你裝可愛

看好文章再回文也是很重要的

再說如果不希望變頂置

那就不要貼出來吧

如果嫌小獸囉唆的話那大可不要理會沒關係

----------


## CANCAT

> 我可不希望這樣的照片變頂置的
> 那些可是一年前的照片勒~
> 而且
> 我白化了的字
> 就是你擁有權利是否要看
> 如果傷到了
> 那我到個歉...
> 不過
> 你把我白化的字引用出來+說出來
> ...


好吧...

至少我不會不希望別人不要看到我說的話~

而且你的發言真的很令人惱怒呢~

既然你都在這個公開的場合回文章,就表示你說的話不只我看的到呀?

我說是不是呢? 可恨的小鬼~

哎呀~我不會用反白耶~不過我不會道歉唷~

因為我就是希望你看到呀~

我不像你都已經打出來了還要偷偷摸摸的把它藏起來~

說實在的...

我是第一次對網路上的人發那麼大的脾氣說....

你是我第一次讓我那麼生氣的人耶~氣到我會想用盡辦法把你敢出這個版~

好讓你不再因為你的自戀傷到別人~

----------


## 好色龍

這種文章居然變得這麼有火藥味

我的感想真是難以言喻

----------


## 神谷翼

> 好吧...
> 
> 至少我不會不希望別人不要看到我說的話~
> 
> 而且你的發言真的很令人惱怒呢~
> 
> 既然你都在這個公開的場合回文章,就表示你說的話不只我看的到呀?
> 
> 我說是不是呢? 可恨的小鬼~
> ...


息怒阿~這位貓哥...
生氣對身體不好喔!
我一向有話直說
難免會有一些不太好聽的話
我承認那個打的東西有點傷自尊
所以我才會到個歉
在網路上生氣不太好
大家就是因為巧合才會在網路上相聚的阿~
所以就先把那先放一邊
息一下怒氣

不過你的最後一句話...
可別用你的角度看待我
我沒有自戀喔!^^

----------


## CANCAT

既然那麼沒誠意你還留個鬼啊!

私訊跟你新的回文有差嗎?

不要跟我說一行字有差別!

還有~不只我一人對你有意見! 你的自戀不是只有我一個人認為!!

我猜你八成眼瞎了吧? 不然怎麼看不出自己自戀啊?

還是說你們新生代比較敢說? 

算了吧~要說自己前先看看有沒有這兩重吧~

----------


## CANCAT

> 欸欸~
> 這位先生
> 講話收斂點
> 再罵形象就沒了
> 你都用激問法
> 我怎麼回答呢?
> 我可不希望我在狼版遇到的獸
> 還有像上次女王事件的矮吉
> 難溝通+自己都覺得自己是對的
> ...


以上是你傳給我的私訊!

我PO出來單純想讓大家評評理!

我形象不好? 很抱歉耶~ 我從進來到現在都還沒有什麼大作為耶~

自從你出現後, 我才開金口的~

說我口氣不好? 我倒覺得你口氣比較差吧?

而且你回我的問題也都跳著回~ 這樣反而會令人更惱怒吧!

----------


## 神谷翼

> 以上是你傳給我的私訊!
> 
> 我PO出來單純想讓大家評評理!
> 
> 我形象不好? 很抱歉耶~ 我從進來到現在都還沒有什麼大作為耶~
> 
> 自從你出現後, 我才開金口的~
> 
> 說我口氣不好? 我倒覺得你口氣比較差吧?
> ...


不要把自己說得多高尚(開金口=.='')
又不是金打造的

況且
我都還用心平氣和的口氣和你說話
還嫌我口氣差(無言)
對於狼版的狼友
我都當作老家人看待
畢竟我中途失蹤
回來怎能說發飆就發飆
我還想說好好和你說
可是你的口氣這麼偏激
真的很像那時女王事件的那個矮吉女王阿(口氣)

而且此篇也偏離主題囉!
明明就是貼照片
一路坳到私訊評論
好歹也到適合的版談談吧!
如果你真要大家評
那我就先聲明喔~
本龍說的話很直
或許那段私訊中有我的不對
不過
我從頭到尾都沒有用氣憤的口語開罵

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

雖然我是沒看過照片啦(汗)

先不論是誰對誰錯,這樣吵下去對大家都不好(有話請用心平氣和的方式說,不然火藥味實在非常常常重)

兩方各少說一句話不好嗎?(汗)

如果這種情況更嚴重的話.......

那就...(燦笑)



P.S:這個文章又置頂了(被滅)

----------


## windta

關於罐頭貓主題的回應，本來外表形象是見仁見智的，但從你白化的語氣很明顯的就是傷到別人。

你不尊重對方，自然對方也會反擊

http://wolfbbs.net/viewtopic.php?t=18395
此篇回應針對罐頭貓個人進行人身攻擊，對方會惱怒很平常，說話口氣連帶也會不好，是神谷翼起的頭，神谷翼種的因。

<人身攻擊在狼板是禁止的行為>







> 所以以後別亂引用白化了的字「呦」


不要有當語尾助詞，「囉」「呦」這些字，很不適當的回應。

對方跟你談一件很重要的事情，你卻用不正經的口氣說話，就是一種不尊重。

每個人都有權利去看別人留的回應，所以你得為自己的言行負責。





> 講話收斂點 
> 再罵形象就沒了 
> 你都用激問法 
> 我怎麼回答呢? 
> 我可不希望我在狼版遇到的獸 
> 還有像上次女王事件的矮吉 
> 難溝通+自己都覺得自己是對的 
> 
> 我會有這樣的想法 
> ...


你沒有誠意，尤其紅色那段根本就是嘲諷對方沒形象的酸文。

神谷翼沒有認真去了解罐頭貓為甚麼口氣這麼重。
然後神谷翼提什麼鬼矮吉，難道這件事情也跟她有關嗎？
現在在你面前的是「罐頭貓」，所以請針對罐頭貓的行為做出回應。

不是文章白化就能掩蓋一切




> 板規如下：
> 內文包含謾罵、挑釁、不雅文字、蓄意挑起紛爭的文章。


---分隔線---




> 怎說呢? 
> 因為有那麼多人來討論這篇文章~ 
> 說不定以後會變成永久的置頂文章呢~ 你說是不是呀? (燦)


酸人發洩的結果根本無法解決罐頭貓的怨恨。




> 還有~不只我一人對你有意見! 你的自戀不是只有我一個人認為!! 
> 我猜你八成眼瞎了吧? 不然怎麼看不出自己自戀啊? 
> 還是說你們新生代比較敢說? 
> 算了吧~要說自己前先看看有沒有這兩重吧~


這時只針對錯誤的行為提出問題，是解決問題的關鍵。




> 板規如下：
> 內文包含謾罵、挑釁、不雅文字、蓄意挑起紛爭的文章。


罐頭貓氣頭上酸人，是回應挑釁。
私下公佈私訊內容，這處於板規灰色地帶。




神谷翼
沒自覺自己傷害對方，把對方自尊受傷當作小事處理，
隨便敷衍的態度，文中諷刺對方，當然會惹對方生氣。

罐頭貓氣頭上口氣衝，同樣諷刺對方，但根本沒解決問題，
而就算神谷翼真的不再來狼板了，但罐頭貓自己日後也會有個疙瘩在。




怨恨不能解決事情，請找出真正生氣的理由，並用誠意找出解決的方法吧。




-
趁早發現問題解決不是更好？

這是草太的出發點。

----------


## 神谷翼

> 所以以後別亂引用白化了的字「呦」
> 
> 
> 不要有當語尾助詞，「囉」「呦」這些字，很不適當的回應。
> 
> 對方跟你談一件很重要的事情，你卻用不正經的口氣說話，就是一種不尊重。
> 
> 每個人都有權利去看別人留的回應，所以你得為自己的言行負責。
> 
> ...


我知道你只是好意站中立發表意見
我當然知道我的言行太直了
不過白化的意義
就是你有權利選擇看or不看
你既然選擇了看
那就是選擇看的人要負責了
這是我發文一向的準則

而你中間打到尾助詞的問題
我只是不想讓場面太僵
雖然說那種時候很不適當
不過
總該中途緩和一下氣氛(這是我個人的用意,你們或許不諒解)

另外
我建議你不要常常站中立發表意見
到時候萬一說錯了什麼
2方都會得罪到
尤其時我引用到那女王事件
就只有這件事
你沒有資格管近來
因為你不是當事人
你對那件事所了解的
也只不過是十分之一
你有想過我到底在想什麼嗎?
同樣遇到相似的偏激口氣
我當然會以對付那矮吉的心態來應付
(這段對我來說是陰影,你不是當面面對此事的,所以你不會了解為什麼我會這樣)

最後
我想說的是你後面那幾段的
"就算我不上來狼版"
你這句話說的很過分
就是因為我喜歡狼版的人
我才會想盡辦法擺脫那女王
再回來狼版的
你竟然這樣說
況且
如果他的疙瘩在
也沒比我離開的的前幾天
那件"也是因私訊而展開戰局"的那個人嚴重吧!
(9個月我離開前幾天,看到別人發生的這類事件,不過我當時忙,就沒插上手)
那時那個獸所承受的
並非只有1.2個人
而是10幾個人
他就被夾在最底下
不知如何是好
要罵也不是
要退也不是

總而言之
你只要牽扯到"對女王事件所相關的"有所評論
其實已經算是管太多了
至於你其他站在中立所提出的見解
謝謝你的忠故
下次言論我會注意

----------


## Michile

其實…不要看鏡頭，裝藝術照會比較好看…（認真）
尤其是擺臭臉的時候…（被轟殺）

（是嘴砲！我看到了龍使出嘴砲！）（被嘴砲炸爛！囧）

長相算秀氣，不過並不會被誤為女孩子，原因上述版友們也都說過了…
要走可愛路線還是有辦法啦…先練習怎麼放鬆的笑讓自己呈現出最親切的一面，
不然就是上述的偽藝術照拍法，尤其是不想笑的時候請別看鏡頭，最好也別照正面，除非角度夠好……



－－－－－－－－－－

好，以上是照片評論。

接下來…

希望能夠以理性的態度解決問題，這樣對大家都好。
不是心平氣和地酸人喔，這樣子根本不叫心平氣和喔！請搞清楚喔！ＯＴＺ＼

所以我打從一開始就很討厭文章白化這回事，看的人累，連要回都麻煩！
一點也不光明正大，這是哪門子的直話直說了…請問一下？

嗯…不鬧了，我似乎也激動了。

自戀並不是不好，喜歡自己是很正常的事，甚至還可能是好事，但因為自戀而貶低他人就非常要不得。

另外我也很不喜歡因為過去陰影的影響而改變自己行事做風，不值得。
為了一個自己討厭的角色讓自己的行為也變得令人厭惡，不值得。
還把別人和過去的陰影抓出來相提並論讓對方反感，不值得。
把過去的慘痛經驗拿出來當煙霧彈模糊焦點，請問一下這樣能讓對方心服嗎？

我並不知道當初究竟發生了什麼事件讓你出現這樣的想法，
我只知道因為那些事情改變你的態度只能用『非常不值』來形容。

您敢輸入損人的話再用字體白化，這從最基本的角度來看，也是要請您自行負責的，
再加上不希望別人針對白化的文章回應，就必須在白化字體出現前就做出聲明，請問您有做到嗎？
就算因好奇而反白去看的人，所要擔負的責任也不及您自身的三分之一。
因為這並不是無字天書，還要拿去火烤一下才能顯字，用這種基本的藏字方法一下就洩底了，還要硬推卸責任給對方？我覺得這實在不合理。

有那勇氣把帖子貼上來就請不要沒膽量地推卸責任，看到您最新的回應讓我覺得實在沒辦法為您說話，這點務必請您自重。





像草太這樣說兩方都有錯誤已經是非常客氣了，這樣中立立場的人實在很難找。
對於這種客觀的人，我實在很難不予以支持。

並不是多管閒事，只是這種事情務必要有個合理的處理才是。
希望您自身能檢討，並不是我刻意偏袒誰，我不過是單純就事論事，針對起火的原因罷了。

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

唔......大家的口氣請緩和一下(尤其是神谷,請不要那麼衝動)

其實.......個人支持草太大的說法,兩方都有錯,就如M大說的,很難找到那麼中立的中立者了.

但神谷您現在似乎氣過頭了?

總之,心平氣和的看待這件事,請不要再把以前的回憶跟處理方式帶回來(我也有過痛苦的回憶,我大概知道你是怎麼想的,不過這是兩碼子的事)

說實在的,神谷您這樣回應草太大說的話,看了任誰的火氣都會上升(也就是說我現在看了你的回應也不是很HAPPY就是了)

再說一次吧!請用平常心OR正常心,緩和的口氣,謝謝

話說M大是說我嗎?囧rz,看起來好像真的有,抱歉阿(拿擦子)

----------


## CANCAT

謝謝各位的反應=X=

我也不想再說些什麼了~

反正這世上總是有些跟自己處不來的人!

為了這點雞毛蒜皮的小事跟他生氣也沒有用~

而且他也說他會改,也希望啦~

希望他不要變成他自己口中那個"女王事件"中的女王一樣~

這時候總是有人得要退一步~不然搞到雙方都下不了台,多尷尬呢?

最後還是奉勸這位"同好",

你有話直說沒有錯,可是當你説之前請仔細想想!

你傷到我我沒差,可是要是你在現實生活中傷到什麼你最珍貴的人我可就不敢保證了!!

還有實在很對不起很浪費大家的時間來看我在這邊打戰文...

我下次會小心的ˊ口ˋa

----------


## 小步

我終於知道為什麼罐頭貓會生氣了

草太貼的那一篇 罐頭貓的真面目




> 這... 
> 
> 裝可愛也不是這樣裝的吧~ 
> 因為...(以下白化) 
> 你沒有那種可愛的本質(外表)


拜託 ~ 講話很傷人了耶

你自己想想，你喜歡被這樣說嗎?? (語氣很不好)

白文→看了就氣，根本是二次打擊罐頭貓 

狼版禁止這種行為 OK? 

===========================

之後你在狼版又回道歉，跟你傳短訊息的

根本就是雙重人格 (一點誠意都沒有 ~!! 是心靈被欺壓太久 而扭曲了嗎)

罐頭貓 生氣絕對有理由的 ~ 因為是你先汙辱他人 ...

希望你們可以私底下解決 ~!!


還有一件事，小步非說不可，請不要提什麼矮吉女王好嗎?

你跟她之間的恩怨，完全跟我們無關 ~!!

我們又不認識她?，為何一直在狼版強調她呢?? 

 (在龍版還有抗議勒...，受不了= =" )

這是我對你不滿的地方，相信大家也不滿意 ~!!

還有，在別人的照片寫真批評裝可愛，

就不要在自己的照片寫真 寫自己像大帥哥似的 (已經有自戀的傾向了 XD")

就這樣摟 ~  END (不再回此篇)

【小心高血壓上升 ^^】

----------


## 諾

大體上的看了一下。


*要他人尊重自己之前，先尊重他人。*


首先，導火線為神谷翼所白化的字。

不論這是無心還是有意的，對別人說這種話真的頗不禮貌。

本人想沒有人願意被別人說自己醜或不好看之類的吧？

而且也不是說白化就可以當作什麼東西都不存在的。

說別人看了就要負責，這樣的行為就像拿Ａ書騙別人來看，給別人看了要他自己負責一樣*可笑*。

（事實上本人也想詢問何謂可愛的本質呢？）



目前的談論，道歉和私人傳訊這個相差十萬八千里的東西我已經不想去理它了。

而且本人想講的東西別人也大概講完了。

本人主要針對矮吉女王這點來看。

矮吉女王？矮Ｇ女王？激矮女王？那是誰啊？

我並不認識她，同樣也沒有想認識她的意願。

不過這兩件完全八竿子打不著的事情扯在一起做什麼？

*在我看來就像是藉口。*

說難聽點就是以這個作為*擋箭牌*，說自己經過的悲慘故事，在我看來比較像是在*放嘴砲*。

認為別人態度和這位女王很像，並不代表你可以用一樣的態度來處理這件事。

說到這個，閣下的回文之中好像都有提過這個女王呢？居然都不希望再回想起那麼還是不要再提的好。

我記得回文中也有提到沒資格來插手管這件事情，那麼～

*在這個公眾的討論版，閣下貼上來給人看幹麻？*

貼上來了就要有被別人評論，批判的準備，而且一天到晚把這件事掛在嘴邊的人也是閣下，*這樣的心態根本就是有問題。*

說別人不了解，你又有讓人了解過了？哈哈，真可笑。

本人還真是搞不太懂閣下的意思。

（事實上本人實在是看閣下把女王事件掛在嘴邊太久了才來轟一下，閣下應該覺得那段往事是很痛苦的吧？那麼就不要一直提起來，這樣我覺得像是在裝可憐。）



再來是罐頭貓的部份，酸人挑釁的部份別人都說過了。

所以請自己自重，下次多多注意一下。

畢竟我也認識你一段時間了，是你的話應該可以用更沉穩的方式來解決才對不是嗎？。



*以上言論可能有點偏激，在此先道個歉，真對不起。*

總之本人希望兩人不要因為對方的長相而繼續引起紛爭，盡量私下解決。

也不希望再看到什麼女王事件來著了。

以上，希望大家還是快快樂樂的繼續相處吧？

----------


## windta

第一個

矮吉的確我管太多，這是我的問題。
草太也是這麼認為的，所以我不會再管。
因為我也不清楚矮吉在你心目中，你的憎恨有多少，你的傷痕有多少。



你用矮吉去牽連別人，在此就對別人不尊重，正因為對方不是你討厭的矮吉。

曾經受過矮吉的傷的你，與神谷翼用網路文章去傷害罐頭貓，這兩者熟輕孰重？

而草太只想表達出針對讓草太感到很困擾的字詞做出回應而已。



下一個
你說白化文你可以選擇要不要看，不知道你有沒有看到板規寫什麼。

以下板規連結：
 狼之樂園論壇 會員管理通則   

其中已經很明確的板文如下

．內文包含謾罵、挑釁、不雅文字、蓄意挑起紛爭的文章。 
這是狼之樂園論壇 最高管理者 定下的規則。

而你白化字體的內容涉及 人身攻擊就是挑釁的範圍了。


按照你的說法：白化字體就不算內文了嗎？

講難聽點：
假設草太用粗俗語言罵神谷翼，但用白化字體，所以不算內文，神谷翼可以選擇要不要看，你是這麼說的。


當然現在我這樣的說法是一種挑釁行為，前提是你根本不清楚網路禮儀的重要性。


我可以這麼說，若草太在內文中涉及「辱罵對方」，一樣，管我有沒有白化文章，任何的板友都可以向該子板板主，或甚至讓狼王親自把我踢出去，因為草太犯了如此嚴重的板規，這點才是草太真正想說的，只是那篇不想說的這麼白。


以上的板規，並不是草太自己自說自話，而板規這麼定的。
如果你對此有問題，請直接在意見箱詢問白狼狼王老大，看看回應當中，白化的內文是否不算內文當中的一部分。



下一個



關於你加了語助詞。
正式的場合，你看過哪家公司在簽訂合約的時候，還會加上你那種語助詞。

也就是，罐頭貓對你說的話，是很正經的，什麼和緩語氣，那樣只會讓對方感到你對這種事情的態度很隨便，請你慎選時機使用語助詞，一個氣頭上的人只會對你所謂的和緩語氣只感到更為憤怒，那就叫做裝可愛。



下一個

打從一開始為此發文，我就已經有與你，與罐頭貓決裂的心理準備了，所以這件事情不用提醒我。

至於你能不能從中學習或到此覺得加了草太的msn是一件錯誤的決定，你可以選擇刪除，而這兩件事情都是你的自由。


下一個


關於罐頭貓，談到你的離開與否，那是針對罐頭貓做出的回應。
對你的話，很失禮沒錯，但我沒有說要趕走你如何，但讓你誤會了，
所以在此草太鄭重的向神谷翼道歉。

「對不起，神谷翼，因為草太舉例舉得很爛，讓神谷翼感到受傷的行為，很失禮，但草太找不到更貼切的舉例方式了」


事實上，我要說的：
一個傷痕並不會因為對方的離開而讓傷痕消失，
當下沒有處理完畢，那是一輩子都會記在腦海裡的問題。

我不相信把仇人殺了，他的怨恨就會隨著仇人死亡而消失。
同理，這件事情也一樣。



最後，草太的討論到此結束，對於本板板規，這已經算是偏離此子板的討論方向。




在此，對罐頭貓，跟神谷翼不敬的地方，狼友寫真板主，該板規，逛的板友，基於草太的雞婆，草太在此道歉。

----------


## 神谷翼

> 根本就是雙重人格


哎呀~講到重點了
抱歉抱歉
講到氣事我又不小心放出裡個性(幸好有人點到了)
我看了看前面的文
我自己打出來的真恐怖...
抱歉把大家都掃進颱風尾
我放學之後在來掃一下我捲出來的垃圾
貓大真抱歉
我真的不是故意要用裡個性來對你的>"<
這件事是我的不對
是我的疏忽

我會把整篇文砍掉
免的把不好的東西留在這邊礙眼
抱歉...

----------


## POP

別誤引起紛爭,希望你能把這責任改善好．．．

----------


## 銀月貓

> 哎呀~講到重點了
> 抱歉抱歉
> 講到氣事我又不小心放出裡個性(幸好有人點到了)
> 我看了看前面的文
> 我自己打出來的真恐怖...
> 抱歉把大家都掃進颱風尾
> 我放學之後在來掃一下我捲出來的垃圾
> 貓大真抱歉
> 我真的不是故意要用裡個性來對你的>"<
> ...


不要有什麼事情就拿雙重人格來當擋箭牌


這招根本已經是老梗了
從以前到現在出過不曉得多少個白目 幾乎每個都說什麼裏人格做的
裏人格的錯
裏人格裏人格 你不就是你?推託什麼

而且從你到現在發的文的內容來推斷


你根本不是會有雙重或多重人格的類型

有點擔當OK?
少拿雙重人格來裝可憐
少拿雙重人格來擋箭
也少汙辱那些精神分裂症患者

----------


## 銀月

> 哎呀~講到重點了
> 抱歉抱歉
> 講到氣事我又不小心放出裡個性(幸好有人點到了)我看了看前面的文
> 我自己打出來的真恐怖...
> 抱歉把大家都掃進颱風尾
> 我放學之後在來掃一下我捲出來的垃圾
> 貓大真抱歉
> 我真的不是故意要用裡個性來對你的>"<
> 這件事是我的不對
> ...


挑你疑點

雙重性格來說就是兩個不同的人格

另一個人格做什麼另外一個不知道

這是有醫學證明出來的

跟你說你這樣根本就是月喵說的裝可憐

再說這樣是不是每個雙面人格的病患都可以說另一個人格做的所以要原諒他??

說這種話你不覺得很不負責任嗎???

說白話沒關係

不過至少後果自己負責好不好

而且你說話好矛盾

覺得礙眼為什麼不私底下處裡??

如果真的覺得不好請私底下解決

還有不要扯進不相關的人好嗎

這樣根本就是在牽拖別人下水

不要找人跟你一起當落水鬼!!!

沒有人願意!!就算有也先問過當事人好嗎!!!!

----------


## 小步

> 哎呀~講到重點了
> 抱歉抱歉
> 講到氣事我又不小心放出裡個性(幸好有人點到了)
> 我看了看前面的文
> 我自己打出來的真恐怖...
> 抱歉把大家都掃進颱風尾
> 我放學之後在來掃一下我捲出來的垃圾
> 貓大真抱歉
> 我真的不是故意要用裡個性來對你的>"<
> ...


你以為這樣隨便交代過去，我們就會原諒你嗎?

而且，從你的文章上，

好像永遠都是你自己對的，

你有好好的跟罐頭貓道歉嗎?

你有嗎?有嗎? 你以為隨便隨便，

大家會想要理你嗎，

還有，

像你這種只會拿 矮及女王和雙人格當擋箭牌人，你根本沒有骨氣 !!

還有，你以為我前一篇 打好玩的呀 ??

你只是想找藉口代過去而已 ，

你只會逃避 你這一輩子永遠都在逃避，不管你到哪裡，

你還是會犯同樣的錯，你根本不懂反省，你根本就沒有汙辱別人的權利，

道歉一句話，是不會說嗎? (你的回文根本就是隨便，你有經過腦袋想過嗎?)


把我上篇打的回文，從中間拿 雙重人格，就想找藉口? (咬掉某人的頭)

你真的有看清楚嗎? 

(是男人，就不要隨便找藉口，有做就敢當好嗎? 難怪你的第一個反應 像女的

?這是我第一次看到有男人說自己像女的 還很高興呢 ...)

草太的好言相勸，你根本視為糞土，還以為自己高高在上，

幼稚的人 ~!!

你這樣有做不敢當，是膽小鬼，膽小鬼，而且事情根本沒有解決?

你就開始求饒了唷 ?

求饒的辦法:就是鄭重的像罐頭貓道歉 (不是狗啃的道歉 )

----------


## 神谷翼

反正
這還是我弄出來的
我不會逃避
我會把事情處理好的

希望大大不要因為那行字而認為我是在逃避
不管何種個性
都還是從我手中打出來的
所以責任本來就該我來扛
我也不想裝可憐
這樣只會讓你們更加厭惡
你們現在如果已經建立起那樣的感覺那我也認了
說我膽小也好
幼稚也好
不過我還是會去面對這個問題去處理的

----------


## Wolfy

想看中立嗎? 就讓你們看看什麼是中立吧. 

反正這篇文章已經離題到天邊去了.

---

*看這篇文章的人. 沒有義務去看這個作者在其他篇的行為或言論.*

所以某些回應的人回的內容. 我看的莫名奇妙. 根本跟這篇無關! 

講難聽一點... 某些回應的人... 在這篇的行為根本算是來鬧的.

---

因為回應者的錯誤在先. 造成這串文章變成筆戰. 

照理說. 所以有關離題內文的部分完全都沒有意義. 全部不算數. 不能拿來做評論.

要評論就另外開主題或是回原來的文章去回應.

---

回應者有涉嫌公開私訊內容的直接嚴重違規行為. 應該優先處置!

甚至有公開挑蓄的行為. 已本篇來說. 是不妥當的行為.

私訊不妥者. 請向狼王檢舉. 而不是用違規的方式處理.


===




> 那些可是一年前的照片勒~
> 而且
> 我白化了的字
> 就是你擁有權利是否要看
> 
> ...
> 
> 你把我白化的字引用出來+說出來
> 這樣不就失去了我把字白化的意義了~
> ...


既然你提出了這種錯誤的觀念. 我不得不說...


*誰規定白化的字有這樣的功用的?* 


白化的字不能引用. 其他不該看的人就不要看.

請問沒有去看怎麼知道誰該不該看? 只要是公開的文章就必須遵守網路禮貌.

只要用任何合理方式可以看到你的文章. 你就要為你的文章的每一個字負全責.

白化的字. 可以寫一些讓人不該看的文章. 這種想法是錯的. 希望你能明白.

----------

